# Yay or Nay on this bag??



## maggiesze1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I was wondering what you guys thought about this bag? It's by Sophia Visconti and it's $86.

(Pic from ebags.com)

http://a1472.g.akamaitech.net/f/1472/124/4h/img.ebags.com/is/image/im5/85555_1_5?&amp;op_usm=.5,1,0,1&amp;hei=460&amp;wid=460


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 15, 2006)

Definately YAY. It's a very classic looking bag and looks versatile too


----------



## maggiesze1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks SwtValina!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it too.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## OUSooner (Dec 15, 2006)

It's cute!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 15, 2006)

Very classy. A definite Yay for me.


----------



## LVA (Dec 15, 2006)

yah from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 15, 2006)

its look great

but im a small bag person

sorry


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it. Kinda reminds me with Hermes bags.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 15, 2006)

i want it


----------



## missnadia (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooooooooooo lovely


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 15, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## monniej (Dec 15, 2006)

i say definitely yay!


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 15, 2006)

I would like it if it was smaller.


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 15, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 16, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## sadhunni (Dec 16, 2006)

ditto


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 16, 2006)

Really nice. Yay.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 16, 2006)

I would say yay too!


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 16, 2006)

it is really nice


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 16, 2006)

yay...i'd def. buy it.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 16, 2006)

Very classy!


----------



## Becka (Dec 16, 2006)

YES, buy it ! dunno if you saw my recent thread, but I just got a similar one for xmas, get it, trust me, you'll love it!


----------



## Mari168 (Dec 16, 2006)

Love it !!! My type of bag. Good price!

Marilyn


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 17, 2006)

I feel like my friend has that exact same bag -- it's really beautiful!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Yay! I like it!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 20, 2006)

Its very nice.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

nay from me!!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 24, 2006)

yay, but nay for the price


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## maggiesze1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for all your opinions everyone!

I just ordered it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msfashionista (Dec 25, 2006)

Yay


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 25, 2006)

Cute! Enjoy it when you get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## David (Dec 26, 2006)

I love it, I want it too!


----------



## pamelanov (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the style...a little large for me though...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 12, 2007)

I like it. It looks more expensive than the price. Very classy, good lines. A purse you could keep and use for life. Good find. Kookie


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## cutey_peach (Feb 12, 2007)

YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it looks classy and cutee


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 12, 2007)

i say YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lipjunkie (Feb 18, 2007)

like the versatility


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I am the only one on this one... YUCK! Sorry lol. But hey, who cares if I like it! I am sure I've got plenty of bags noone else likes! As long as you like it =)


----------



## estherika (Jun 1, 2007)

Nay for me, I don't like the pattern, sorry


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 1, 2007)

oOoOoooooOOO i love it! Im purse addict


----------



## foxybronx (Jun 1, 2007)

I like it. I would definitely be a work bag for me.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 1, 2007)

I like it...it's a classic bag that'll go with everything.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll give it one thumbs up... Mostly because I prefer something not so plain... but very sophisticated... that i do like!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 1, 2007)

It is definitely a classic bag... I like things a little more trendy I guess so it's not for me... but if you have a classic style and want something functional, I think it looks great!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

i love it! i adore croc and snakeskin items, esp shoes and bags. you MUST get some matching shoes with this, and perhaps a belt!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 3, 2007)

nice.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

Yawnn! hehe..


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 7, 2007)

like it


----------



## April536 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 8, 2007)

yay for sure


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2007)

yaaayyy i want one too


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry but nay . it looks old to me.


----------



## Annia (Jun 8, 2007)

it's very classy. so, yay.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Not a fan of any thing snakeskin but it does give that classy versatile look.

*Babyangel. *


----------



## gwen eliss (Jun 13, 2007)

classy with a capital C!! x


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

yay! get it!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay for me!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 12, 2007)

nay not a fan of animal print bags


----------

